# Mini Prices?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a doe due in a couple weeks. Or a week now. Wow, time flies.

Anyway, the doe is a grade pygmy, and not exactly GREAT but decent enough to beat out some really nice reg goats to get fifth place. And the sire isn't my best buck but he got first in his class at an NPGA class at 3 months of age. And is a reg pygmy, but not yet proven.

The kids won't (and can't) be NPGA reg. But I'm not sure how much to sell the doeling(s) and wether(s)? Any suggestions? I'm not sure...as these will be the first grade goats that I am selling. Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I sold unregistered mini mixes not long ago.

These were my prices

Doelings: 150.00
wethers: 75.00
bucks: 75-100

I couldnt part with them for much less then that or I wasnt "making" even a tad bit of money off the breedings


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Stacey! That helps a bunch! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have sold my unregistered pure bred nigerians for the last 2 years and my grades.

Unregistered pure breds - (if sold as unregistered but have option to purchase papers for the difference for up to 1 year after initial purchase)

150 - doelings
100 - bucklings
75 - wethers

Unregistered crosses - 

125 - doelings
100 - bucklings
75 - wethers


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My nigi/pygmy does are $85 and wethers are $65

I could go higher BUT the area itself doesn't allow me to do so, if I raised prices I am afraid that I wouldn't be able to sell them


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Does 150$
Bucks 100$
And Wethers 50$


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does: unregisetered pygmies or nigis: $150-200
Bucks: Don't sell unregistered bucks.
Wethers: $100, I sell ALL wethers for $100, but if they want them registered it's an extra $25.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll try $150 for does and $75 and if the don't sell knock another $25 off.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds good. :thumb: You can always go down...but not up so that sounds like a good price. Then you'll be able to get a feel for what grade pygmies would go for in your area.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OK....I have a guy that wants to buy the twins that were born last week as well as another doe. I was going to sell them all for $150 (each). How much should I sell them as a package? :question:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I dont think I would take too much off- since the price already seems pretty fair-
Maybe sell them all for $400 instead of $450??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Proctor. :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

We are talking a different breed here but my percentage does, reg is up to the buyer; I will do it but I ask first, go for 150.00 each. If you take two I take 25.00 off. But when you look at it, they either get 25.00 off from you or go somewhere else and pay the full 150.00 all over again. If they were getting three from me I would take 25.00 off each additional goat. SO 50.00. However, make sure they know how to bottle feed or what have you. Does that young in a new persons hands could be an issue. Just a thought.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking $400 since the 2 are grade and the other one has a teat spur.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Guys, I have another price question...I have someone interested in buying a grade doe bred to one of my bucks. The doe's sire is registered and the buck she'd be bred to is also registered. About how much should I sell her if she's bred? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since the kids cant be registered (correct me if wrong) then the doe and kids (unborn) are only minis so I usually ask for a little more then the doe is worth. Like $225.00 bred 

Now you need to decide if you are going to confirm the pregnancy or not. If you breed her and then she comes into heat after they buy her you need to either give them the difference back or breed her again.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, thanks Stacey! I appreciate it!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, I know ANOTHER price question...  But I have a doe that recently had a teat spur pop up or else I would've kept her. She is REALLY nice conformationally. One of the best Junior does I have, but she just has that teat spur. :sigh: She is registered with the NPGA and she has KILLER bloodlines.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends -- are you selling her as registered or unregistered? are you selling her as brood only? if not then it is if she is an unregistered mini goat


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I planned on selling her with her papers. Thanks Stacey for all your help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so she is being sold as registered brood doe only? then I would price as registered


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

yep Stacey, so would $200 be fair?


----------

